# How much to tip for lesson?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

The girlfriend and I are doing a lesson this week and I was wondering what a reasonable tip would be. It's a 90 minute lesson.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

A beer? Honestly I don't think a tip is necessary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

where i work i get tiped once in awhile. it is not requierd at all but when i do it is usually like $5 or $10, once in awhile you get a good one like $20 or so. if you feel guilty giving nothing just give a 5 or somthing. goodluck


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nothing in Oregon. A culture of tipping does not exist in this state. Wolfs experience is not typical. But he obviously went above and beyond the call of duty and the customer acknowledged this with a gratuity. Good on ya home boy. Fifty bucks will buy you a pitcher of beer and a pint at meadows hey? ha ha


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

At least what you give in a restaurant. Both waitstaff and instructors make close to minimum wage. 

Just like in a restaurant base your tip on how happy you are with the service and results. 

Had a great time and learned a lot, give them your high end %. Instructor sucked, lesson was a waste of time, and you left feeling pissed off, 0%.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Grizz said:


> At least what you give in a restaurant. Both waitstaff and instructors make close to minimum wage.
> 
> Just like in a restaurant base your tip on how happy you are with the service and results.
> 
> Had a great time and learned a lot, give them your high end %. Instructor sucked, lesson was a waste of time, and you left feeling pissed off, 0%.



In our brave new world this is how its supposed to work. I always leave atleast 15% when dining if the service is satisfactory. If the service is exceptional...then more; sometimes up to 30 %. For all the reasons Grizz mentioned above.

The economy makes tipping even tougher for customers. I think for the most part most customers don't realize what an instuctors pay scale is like. WE don't instruct because it makes our wallet fat, we do it because of our un wavering passion for sharing the sport with others.

Its always nice when a customer acknowledges us with a little extra something something.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally I only usually tip waiters/waitresses since they make LESS than minimum wage and have to make up the majority with tips. Every other profession that is making at least minimum wage, from people at McDonalds to the local coffee shop, I don't give them more money for essentially just doing their job. It would have to something exceptional for me to give anything extra.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I would probrably tip a snowboard instructor, but only by how much he/she attempted to help me. The knowledge they shared etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

"All professions are conspiracys against the laity"


George Bernard Shaw





sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Well I would probrably tip a snowboard instructor, but only by how much he/she attempted to help me. The knowledge they shared etc.


exceptional effort ? un deniably Oustanding result = the possibility of a tip. I suppose one should not it expect it though. 


The simple things in life are always the most special when they happen when we least expect them too.







wow that is flowery and poylyanna-ish.. but nonetheless true.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Perpetual3am said:


> Every other profession that is making at least minimum wage, from people at McDonalds to the local coffee shop, I don't give them more money for essentially just doing their job. It would have to something exceptional for me to give anything extra.


I think an instructor has more in common with the guiding professions (white water raft, dive, fishing, mountaineering) than a fast food server. 

A large amount of education, skill, and on the job training takes place that doesn't occur working at a Tim Hortons. 

How do you feel about tipping other types of guides?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> Well I would probrably tip a snowboard instructor, but only by how much he/she attempted to help me. The knowledge they shared etc.


I wish everyone had your attitude.

It's a bit of a bummer, to knock the socks off someone you know is well off and get squat.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Got a $50.00 tip today!
> 
> Had a one hour intermediate lesson. This was a group lesson that is a two hours but it was just one individual so our policy is to make it a 1 hour private. I have mixed feeling about this and I usually go longer even though i only get paid for the one hour. Well, this guy was doing awesome and I was seeing such progression that I stayed riding with him on our upper terrain in great corn snow for two and a half hours and he was stoked. The guy started out pretty shaky on easy blues and was ripping up the blacks at the end of the day. I was blown away by fifty bucks...most I have ever made from one person.
> 
> Guess it pays to really love your job....


I'd love to come get some lessons from you one of these days  I'd love to start moving onto some blacks more confidently, i can do most blues on good powder condition days well, its when the snow is all groomed out that i start to get to get shaky with the speed.

As for tipping for restaurants/bars i usually start at 15% and go up from there....bad service can lower it too. Im not hard to please, but things like not refilling water/beer/soda without having to track them down and ask, etc lower the tip. If i have to sit there for 15 minutes with an empty beer pitcher your tips slowly decreasing every minute


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

MSchumacher said:


> A beer? Honestly I don't think a tip is necessary.


I'm going to disagree...alot of instructors put in alot of time and effort to make sure the lesson goes as well as possible. Obviously, that doesn't go for everyone, though those of us who do, really do appreciate the gesture of being tipped.

I was tipped last week, and the girl whom I taught is a waitress part time, and she definately understood the importance of being rewarded for your efforts!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I tip $20 normally for the instructors that have taught my kids. Hey they have to help them quite a bit and on the other hand I get to ride the entire time they are in class, so for me it's a thanks for taking the time to teach my kids / thanks for givin me time to ride !


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

i work in a ski school and i've seen tips from $5 up to hundreds of dollars. there are some people who will just never tip because they have some gripe with the system, are tightwads or are otherwise philisophically opposed to tipping.

i used to bug me but it's their destiny - i know they'll be reincarnated into a position where they depend on tips and nobody will ever tip them 

alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> there are some people who will just never tip because they have some gripe with the system, are tightwads or are otherwise philisophically opposed to tipping.
> 
> i used to bug me but it's their destiny - i know they'll be reincarnated into a position where they depend on tips and nobody will ever tip them


Nice. I like your philosophy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I heard a few years ago a lucky Timberline instructor received a four hundred dollar tip from a Portland trailblazer after a 2 hour private snowboard lesson fo hun !! yea baby.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

i know of instructors at my mountain who will be booked for an all-day private by their guest who will then take them shopping and pick up the tab or just give the instructor a paid day off.

alasdair


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Grizz said:


> I think an instructor has more in common with the guiding professions (white water raft, dive, fishing, mountaineering) than a fast food server.
> 
> A large amount of education, skill, and on the job training takes place that doesn't occur working at a Tim Hortons.


I just used the example because I've seen tip jars in those types of places. Personally I don't think skill really comes into the equation, I know a shit ton about computers but no one has ever tipped me for fixing theirs? And why would I expect them to?



> How do you feel about tipping other types of guides?


I don't have a lot of experience with this, but I did tip my tour guide when I was in Costa Rica because they made next to nothing doing it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Lets just go ride together sometime. Spring corn is a great way to start getting comfortable riding the steep stuff. If the snow is soft and carvable easily, I could have you in Heather canyon in a day....:thumbsup:


That'd be awesome, i am free pretty much any night if you go night skiing at Meadows...and try to go up when the conditions are good..when you gonna be back in Oregon?


About tipping though its less about the skill level of the person instructing or serving, its about if they took the time to explain things in a way i can understand them and or is curteous during service...

Really it just comes down to if i feel i've gotten my money's worth, plain and simple. If i leave a restaurant or a lesson underwhelmed dont expect much if any tip.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

My daughter has taken several group lessons and I usually tip $20. She took a lesson at Mt. Bachelor last year and ended up being the only student in what was supposed to be a group lesson. The instructor was great and spent the entire day working with her, I tipped him $50 and signed her up for another class the next day. Second day, same instructor, another $50 tip. The guy earned it and her skills progressed immensely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I play "just the tip" but only if the instructor is a hot chic.:cheeky4:

Really though, if you got a great lesson and the person instructing was cool TIP DAMNIT..


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

I've tipped differing amounts depending on the instructor.

I took 2 half-day group lessons with a good guy at Winter Park a few years back (thanks Gedde). I was at the trying to link turns phase. I was 46 at the time while everyone else in the class was mid-20's at worst and in much better shape than me (especially snowboard-fitness-wise). 

I also have a problem that sometimes if I stand and sit down too fast I can pass out (I passed out as the best man at a Catholic wedding, too much kneeling and standing - it got shown on America's Funniest Home Videos, BTW). I passed out the first time I went snowboarding before that and told the instructor and he made sure I got plenty of sit-down time. 

The instructor did a really good job instructing us and at the end of each day made sure I was ok on those long-ass toe-side traverses back down the mountain (I'd have to stop for periodic breaks and he just hung out with me). I tipped $40 at the end of the second day because I actually felt he cared about what we learned and helped an old man out (without making me feel like an old man).

The same year I took 2 half-day private lessons at Angel Fire and that guy couldn't have given a shit about me or whether I learned anything (so of course I learned nothing). No tip there.

So I'd tip $10 for a good half-day group lesson, $20 for a full day. More for outstanding service. It's not much but at least they can get a beer or two after work. I can afford it and I know those teenagers and college kids who are getting lessons can probably barely afford to pay for the lessons and lift tickets much besides afford a tip.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd tip an instructor for a job well done.

Hell, I'd tip a hooker if she went above and beyond the call of dirty


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

dave1billion said:


> I also have a problem that sometimes if I stand and sit down too fast I can pass out (I passed out as the best man at a Catholic wedding, too much kneeling and standing - it got shown on America's Funniest Home Videos, BTW). I passed out the first time I went snowboarding before that and told the instructor and he made sure I got plenty of sit-down time.


I'm hoping you had that followed up! Orthostatic hypotension can be a big warning sign in certain cases. The odds are you're are completely healthy, but it may be worth seeing a physician.


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

My wife insisted and I got checked out by the Doctor after this (and a few previous occasions) happened. Everything was play.

I manage it now by standing up sslowly (when I can).

Thanks for the concern and the advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

tip for a lesson? I didn't even think of this when I had a private lesson. My instructor was great but.. was on the clock and didn't even go over a min. At the end of session I stored his number on my phone and he gave me his number for next lesson booking. Well at least I did showed him little appreciation with a thought of coming back for a lesson. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Tipped $20 for a full day


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

desklamp said:


> Tipped $20 for a full day


Full day private lesson can worth a lot of money.. mine was $75/hr so I could not afforad more than one hr lesson.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, they cost like $600 at Vail but the instructor still only gets paid like $15/hour (so I hear).


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

desklamp said:


> Yeah, they cost like $600 at Vail but the instructor still only gets paid like $15/hour (so I hear).


This is correct for most of Colorado. Most instructors make between $10-20 / hour, and top instructors may make up to $30 / hour even though private lessons go for more than $80 / hr. 

I primarily teach privates. For all-day privates my average tip is probably $50, about 8% of our private price, but I see $100s pretty regularly as well. Some people don't tip, and that's just the nature of the job, tips aren't considered mandatory the way they are in the food biz.

If your instructor does a good job definitely consider tipping, but don't feel like it's mandatory.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Necro-time. 

Do these tipping practices change with location? I have my kids in a semi-private lesson package for the next three weeks. 2 kids, 1 1/2 hours, 1 instructor, 3 sessions for $150 total. I was thinking maybe $50 a the end, if I'm happy with his effort (based on today, I'm sure I will be).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've never tipped for a lesson. Didn't occur to me that it would be an issue, but now that I think about it...

Next time I'm up the mountain (if we ever get enough snow to open :blowup: ), I'll ask one of the non-instructor staff about it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't know that tipping was,... customary or appropriate until after my first lesson. It was then I learned that my instructor did not even make half of the $50 an hour the lesson cost me. I was happy enough with his instruction and the problems/issues he helped me correct, that I tipped him twice after my next lesson. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think we are all on the right track. Let's not forget the horror stories of some CBF'ed (thanks commonwealthers! my new fave acronym) instructors that we have all heard around here.

I know at Loveland the bar has a whiteboard where you can buy people beers and leave it for their name. I usually buy beers for "resort" workers who help me as they usually are super helpful and don't charge shit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I always tip instructors/coaches. Usually on par with service anywhere from 10-30%. It's a service industry for sure and they get paid shit. Vail resort instructors are paid less than $15/hr......


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The 15-20% or even 12pk of micro's and bought lunch.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

$50 would be if the guy was just stellar, or you are loaded...30 and a 6er would be really nice, probably he/she would be stoked...back when i taught maybe 1 in 10 would tip, and i was good and soooo nice


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> $50 would be if the guy was just stellar, or you are loaded...30 and a 6er would be really nice, probably he/she would be stoked...back when i taught maybe 1 in 10 would tip, and i was good and soooo nice


Well, I guess the way I'm looking at it is that he's spending 4.5 hours with two of my kids, 9/kid hours total. That's less than $20/HR to the school, so he's pretty much working for charity. Those are hours that I get to go and actually ride, plus they will hopefully be able to ride with me when they're done. If it was a one day deal, I wouldn't tip that much, but being that it's three days, I'm cool with it. 

Of course, my wife always yells at me for tipping too much, but service industries are hard, often under-appreciated jobs.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

When i was learning to ride i was to young to remember whether we tipped or not. but as a former dockhand who used to work in the same kind of industry tipping is a must... You dont understand how good receiving a tip makes you feel until youve been in a tipped position.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Well, I guess the way I'm looking at it is that he's spending 4.5 hours with two of my kids, 9/kid hours total. That's less than $20/HR to the school, so he's pretty much working for charity. Those are hours that I get to go and actually ride, plus they will hopefully be able to ride with me when they're done. If it was a one day deal, I wouldn't tip that much, but being that it's three days, I'm cool with it.
> 
> Of course, my wife always yells at me for tipping too much, but service industries are hard, often under-appreciated jobs.


that'll be real nice then, they'll be psyched...i'm an overtipper too, starts at 20% if we're out...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

10-20 bucks usually for a 2 hour lesson. More for a half day type of thing.


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I think we are all on the right track. Let's not forget the horror stories of some CBF'ed (thanks commonwealthers! my new fave acronym) instructors that we have all heard around here.
> 
> I know at Loveland the bar has a whiteboard where you can buy people beers and leave it for their name. I usually buy beers for "resort" workers who help me as they usually are super helpful and don't charge shit.


That's exactly what I did after my last lesson at Loveland. I don't usually carry cash so it was super convenient to just toss a few beers on there.


----------

